# AMD oder INTEL



## Kosh (11. Juni 2002)

Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Prozessor zur Zeit besser im Rennen ist.
Die von AMD oder INTEL, ich hab nähmlich kaum Test's dazu im Inet gefunden. Würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir mal n paar links schickt wo so n paar Test's stehen. DANKE !!!


----------



## Nanaki (11. Juni 2002)

schau mal auf http://www.tweakpc.de/ die haben eigenlich immer die neuesten testberichte zu den neuesten hardwarekomponenten.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Juni 2002)

Tomshardware.de
Die größe Seite, die es gibt.

Fazit: AMD kommt nicht mehr hinterher und ist auch nicht mehr billiger. Der Intel ist schneller, stabiler und leiser.
Dagegen kann man nichts sagen.


----------



## Wolf of Doom (17. Juni 2002)

*Muss mich mal schnell einmischen*

Hi,

ich hab mal in einer Computer Bild Ausgabe gelesen das AMD  besser ist. Ich versuch mal schnell ca. das Diagramm da zu stellen.AMD hatte immer 100 % in allen Bereichen.

Büro(intel)
#70 %

Games(Intel)
#60 %

Gfx-Anwendungen(Intel)
#70 %

usw.


also ich finde das AMD besser ist. Kann sein das AMD teuer ist aber es ist ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


cya

Wolf


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Juni 2002)

Chip-Online hatte gerade einen Vergleich zwischen den nagelneuen AMD- und Intel-Prozessoren gemacht. Der AMD war zwar auch irgendwo ein Milli-Sekündchen langsamer, kostet aber auch rund about 250 Dollar weniger.

So long,


----------



## BubiBohnensack (17. Juni 2002)

> Computer Bild



Kannst du total knicken. Solltest du genausowenig lesen, wie Bild.




http://www.de.tomshardware.com/cpu/02q2/020506/index.html

Das siehst du den Test und auch noch diverse Andere.

AMDs und Intels kosten bei gleicher Taktrate absolut gleichviel.
Nur ist das Topmodell vom Intel viel schneller.
AMD kommt einfach nicht mehr hinterher.
Ich habe selber einen AMD bin also nicht parteiisch 

<b>
Fazit von TomsHardware:
</b>
Das Urteil dieses Tests ist eindeutig: Bei allen 25 Benchmarktests liegt der Intel Pentium 4/2533 klar vor dem AMD Athlon XP 2100+ in Führung. Durch die Erhöhung des FSB-Takts von 100 MHz auf 133 MHz im Zusammenspiel mit 533 MHz RDRAM gewinnt der P4 gehörig an Leistung. Inwieweit sich die Prozessoren übertakten lassen, zeigt der Blick auf die Overclocking-Benchmarks: Nicht einmal die per Wasserkühlung übertaktete Version des AMD Athlon XP 2100+ kann dem getunten Pentium 4/2800 Paroli bieten. An dieser Stelle muss darauf hingewiesen werden, dass der P4/2533 mit dem Standard-Kühler einen stabilen Betrieb bei 2800 MHz ermöglichte. 

Unter dem Strich bleibt die Tatsache, dass AMD Schwierigkeiten beim Erreichen hoher Taktraten hat. Aus diesem Grund ist die Einführung des Athlon XP basierend auf der Thoroughbred-Core für höhere Taktfrequenzen dringend notwendig. Nur so kann AMD den Anschluss zum P4 schaffen und Paroli bieten. 

Das derzeitige Szenario lässt sich durchaus mit der Formel 1 vergleichen: Während Ferrari lange am neuen Fahrzeug optimiert hat und jetzt seine Siegesrunden dreht, muss Williams-BMW nachsitzen und die Basis für schnellere Rundenzeiten schaffen. BMW geht es dabei ähnlich wie AMD: Eine gute Basis (Architektur) ist vorhanden.


----------



## CiTor (20. Juni 2002)

hi Bubibohnensack,



> Fazit: AMD kommt nicht mehr hinterher und ist auch nicht mehr billiger. Der Intel ist schneller, stabiler und leiser.



nope......des war ne luege 

schneller: ok da geb ich dir recht....
stabiler: kommt auf den kuehler drauf an 
leiser: kommt auf den kuehler drauf an...da der P4 aber heisser wird, sollte man den groesseren fan haben. Dies ist also nicht korrekt
billiger: NIE UND NIMMER - komm ma aus deinem Loch raus  und schau dir ma die prozessorpreise an...

yopyop, des isses....

CiTor


----------



## Nuklearflo (20. Juni 2002)

Sehe ich genauso. Habe bis jetzt immer Intel Prozessoren gehabt, weil ich dachte, die wären qualitativ besser.
Der nächste Prozessor, den ich mir kaufe ist aber auf jedenfall ein AMD, da die halt um einiges billiger sind und sich in der Qualität auch nicht viel tut.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. Juni 2002)

Jo man gut, ob die sich jetzt 50€ unterschieden ist doch echt wurscht. Aber meine Aussage war wohl etwas falsch ich gebe es zu 
Was nicht stimmt ist:


> da der P4 aber heisser wird



Das ist das einzige Problem von AMD, dass ihre Architektur nicht mitmacht den Takt (und damit die Hitze) zu erhöhen.
Der P4 ist deutlich kühler - und zwar immens.
Deshalb braucht er auch einen kleineren Lüfter und ist leiser.

Man kann nicht sagen die Qualität des P4s ist besser, er ist nur stabiler und weiter ausbaubar. (also vielleicht doch bessere Qualität / Design  )

Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass 99% aller Unternehmen Intel einsetzen; die AMDs sind zu kritisch, aber 99% der Gamer setzen den Athlon ein, und da müsst ihr mir beipflichten, der Athlion ist hauptsächlich bei Gamern zu finden. Für sie ist definitiv ein AMD besser (Stabilität egal, günstiger) aber für Workstations, Arbeitsrechner und Hochleistungssysteme ist er absolut untauglich oder jedenfalls ein P4 deutlich besser.


----------



## Tobi (22. Juni 2002)

Hi also ich würde sagen wenn du was gutes haben willst ohen sehr viel zu zahlen würde ich mir einen amd holen und wenn dir der preis egal ist einen intel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Juni 2002)

No AMD:

· Temperatur
· verbundener Lärm durch große Lüfter

am WESENTLICHSTEN

· es gibt KEIN Board mit Intelchipsatz auf den eine AMD CPU passt(definitiv), und was auch definitv ist, das "Microsaft(laden)" eindeutig den Intelchipsatz besser unterstützt und man mit Chipsätzen wie VIA , Ali mehr oder minder irgenwann Ärger hat und/oder an die Limits stösst.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. Juni 2002)

Das ist total korrekt.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *· es gibt KEIN Board mit Intelchipsatz auf den eine AMD CPU passt(definitiv), und was auch definit#v ist, das "Microsaft(laden)" eindeutig den Intelchipsatz besser unterstützt und man mit Chipsätzen wie VIA , Ali mehr oder minder irgenwann Ärger hat und/oder an die Limits stösst. *



Es gibt ein Ausweg :

AMD + GNU/Linux bzw *BSD 

BTW mein System:
AMD Athlon 800
Nach vielen vielen Intels bin ich äusserst positiv mit dem athlon gefahren. Der mir immer ein Tick schneller vorkommt. 
Muss sagen: Ich habe auch nur Benchmarks im Gedächtnis die den AMD's bessere Leistung bescheinigen.
Und der Preisvorteil ist immer noch vorhanden und nicht ignorierbar.

Meine Wahl wird weiterhin bei AMD bleiben bis auf mein Notebook das ich mir jetzt mit intel4 bestellt habe aber nur weil ich bessonders leckeres Angebot bekommen hab.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Juni 2002)

> Es gibt ein Ausweg :
> 
> AMD + GNU/Linux bzw *BSD



Stimmt soweit, jedoch mit meiner Einschränkung/Aussage :





> und was auch definitv ist, das "Microsaft(laden)"  eindeutig den Intelchipsatz besser unterstützt




bezog ich ja auch Stellung auf ein Microsoftsystem.

Zeige mir jemand wirkliche Alternativen (Gleichwertige !!!)  zu:

· Photoshop
· Freehand
· Quark

die auf Linux laufen. (*NICHT* ) Mac!


----------

